# Bacon's attempts to get into the laundry basket (video)



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

I was trying to get some laundry done during Bacon's play time this evening.
He immediately found the laundry basket and tried for half an hour to get in,
poking his cute little nose into every hole he found!
It was just so adorable i couldn't resist getting a video of it.
Hedgies are so funny.


----------



## Marieke (Oct 29, 2009)

Haha! That's so cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I watched the 3 videos. Such an adorable little busybody!!!!


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------

